# Endless Passion B.C (ALL CHAPTERS)



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Endless Passion CC & BC has been a small local club in mesquite NV since April 3 2011, this club started out as an idea brought up during a discussion of a few former members of "Twisted Minds CC BC" of phoenix AZ when the club was forced to call it quits in 2009 due to a club with the same name out of san diego CA, in which the other club had registered the name and claimed ownership of the name, sadly the president of "Twisted Minds phx" did not register the name there for had to give up the rights to the name and either follow the rules of the SD club or part ways with it, so between former club members we had discussed to start fresh, former member JR Santiago came up with the name "Endless Passion" but at the time we did not know were we were heading as far as a club, we ended up going separate ways and joined other clubs, the club i was in prior to this was good at the beginning but then took a turn for the worse in 2014 when members started loosing sight of what the point of being a club was about, they developed a I.D.G.A.F attitude and chose to run by no rules, got rid of their president, their activity slowed until there was barely any contact and the image they once stood for was gone, there for i took my leave from the club and moved the mesquite nv club to its new home in kingman AZ.
we accept all walks of bikes from lowrider to low rod to choppers to o.g's.

contact lil_grim or me if you wish to open a chapter in your area or join a chapter already opened.

so without further a due Endless Passion











*Chapters

Chpt Eugene OR Chpt**
Phoenix AZ Chpt
East Los Angeles CA Chpt
Bakersfield CA Chpt
Newman CA Chpt
Dallas/Fort Worth TX Chpt
Chicago IL Chpt
New Zealand Chpt
Minnesota Chpt
Monte Vista CO Chpt
Houston TX Chpt
Corona CA Chpt
Douglas WY Chpt

*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Dawn Friis's bike 


upload pic


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Anthony Whites cruiser


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Matt Devons 68 stingray


imagen


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Matt Pimentel's bike


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

Finally we gots our own page, thanks for posting it Matt!!!


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

That show was firm homie, i appreciate the invite, and congrats to your chapters member for the win. will get the other members on here soon and get their rides posted too


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

E.P chapter starting in Phoenix AZ and searching for active members, hit us up if you are inquiring to join.


----------



## Tien (Jul 10, 2013)

Gl


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

Tien said:


> Gl


:dunno: ?


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

Got another member working on a beach cruiser, he's working with a 78 schwinn.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

LIL_GRIM said:


> Got another member working on a beach cruiser, he's working with a 78 schwinn.


Awesome man, we are sanding down one bike frame and getting new parts for another bike. Lets see if we cant make laughlin and the lv show in september!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

members bike im working on.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT Its been too hot the last few day's to do any work in the shop, it's like an asona in there, needs to rain so we can cool down a lil.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Got one of the cruiser frames some what painted, i did the red and the owner did the silver, but the silver came out a lil blah so we going to repaint it, the red stays tho. Also we may be prospecting another member for the kingman chapter. she rolls a schwinn style bike.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Endless Passion has an official ELA CA chapter opened up with 20 members ranging from 6 to 27.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

A new chapter opens up in Bakersfield today, looking for more members to grow it out a bit, contact me or lil_grim if you are in Bakersfield CA and want to join, weather you have a bike,trike,pedal car,lowrider scooter,stroller,wagon or auto mobile, we accept you


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bakersfield chapters gains another bike, pic's comming soon!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*BAKERSFIELD CHAP*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Chapters is Texas and Illinois are pending, Endless Passion baby!


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

Another chapter opened in New Zealand we going world wide!!


----------



## LIL_GRIM (Mar 22, 2010)

TTT Dallas Tx chapter opened, Minnesota chapter started, Yuma az chapter pending, San Antonio TX chapter pending!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Bakersfield chapter has a new member with a bomb ass trike and an all gold bike. pics later


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

New Bakersfield chapter bikes and members


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*New Zealand Chapters bikes*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*ttt*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Chicago IL chapter bikes









*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Minnesota Chapter bike*


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

NEW Zealand chapter holding it down at their first show.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

New member prospecting in newman ca chapter


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

New chapter opening in Corona CA, hope everyone had a good 4th of july,


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Got new fork's on my beach cruiser, pics soon


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

New fork's on the beach cruiser. still need to get new chain and fenders, and repair back rim.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Also our Corona CA Chapter is sporting their shirts now.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

and Minnesota Chapter is holding it up with a custom plaque


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Jose G holdin it up for the Corona CA chapter


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Alex R President of the Corona CA chapter


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Adam T president of the Monti Vista CO chapter is sporting a Endless Passion custom air brushed license plate for his lincoln conti


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Anarki Z of the New Zealand chapter rolling his 20" radio flyer inspired tricycle


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Miguel P president of the Bakersfield CA chapters Trike and Caddi car


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Daniel M from the NewMan CA chapter's cruiser


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Well unfortunetly it look's as tho our corpus christi tx chapter changed their minds and joined another club with out giving me any notofacation, and our las vegas chapters president had to step down so we are in need of a new vegas president. lmk if you're up for the position


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

mr.widow-maker said:


>


 Thanks for the invite Zek, i'll spread the word to my cali member's and see what's good.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

New Zealand taking a selfie


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT so our vegas chapter and corpus christi chapters are no more, and the founding chapter here in kingman will be shutting its doors for good soon as i will be relocating to another state, but dont worry, endless passion is going no were, once settled in my new home i will open a chapter there


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> TTT so our vegas chapter and corpus christi chapters are no more, and the founding chapter here in kingman will be shutting its doors for good soon as i will be relocating to another state, but dont worry, endless passion is going no were, once settled in my new home i will open a chapter there


Hey man sorry it took so long to get back at you I just logged on and saw ur pm.its nice to see that you made the club and that its going good for you.how many chapters do you have?and who's in ur phx chapter?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

jr602 said:


> Hey man sorry it took so long to get back at you I just logged on and saw ur pm.its nice to see that you made the club and that its going good for you.how many chapters do you have?and who's in ur phx chapter?


 glade to see you on bro, we have around 13 chapters and phoenix has a few members but has no president for guidence yet, josue from phx kustoms left and joined the phx chapter, we have micheal chaves and his son building a few cars and edgar from chicago moving to phx in october, he has a sick galexy on 13's, a motor cycle and a few lowrider bikes he is building as well


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> glade to see you on bro, we have around 13 chapters and phoenix has a few members but has no president for guidence yet, josue from phx kustoms left and joined the phx chapter, we have micheal chaves and his son building a few cars and edgar from chicago moving to phx in october, he has a sick galexy on 13's, a motor cycle and a few lowrider bikes he is building as well


Cool.wats going down wit pk why is everyone leaving?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

jr602 said:


> Cool.wats going down wit pk why is everyone leaving?


 The guy running the club tore the club apart with all the changes, nobody was being active, no contact, arguments broke out with other members, and like you had seen on the pk page, the president left and the guy never appointed a new one saying there was no need for one or rules, a club without rules or leadership is not a club to me at all, hey bro, if you are interested you can be the president of the phx chapter, give the few members that are out there a leader and hold up the e.p family at the shows there.


----------



## jr602 (Sep 15, 2009)

LIL_RIVI_72 said:


> The guy running the club tore the club apart with all the changes, nobody was being active, no contact, arguments broke out with other members, and like you had seen on the pk page, the president left and the guy never appointed a new one saying there was no need for one or rules, a club without rules or leadership is not a club to me at all, hey bro, if you are interested you can be the president of the phx chapter, give the few members that are out there a leader and hold up the e.p family at the shows there.


I'd have to think about it and meet the existing members to see we're they stand.im not trying to step on people's feet or make them feel like they got no say cuz that's how issues start.but I'll let u know.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

jr602 said:


> I'd have to think about it and meet the existing members to see we're they stand.im not trying to step on people's feet or make them feel like they got no say cuz that's how issues start.but I'll let u know.


 no problem bro, thats why i left the pk, dont want issues, i can get you their numbers so you can plan a meeting and see whats up


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Looking at a new chapter in washington, and Endless Passion Eugene OR Chapter and Bakersfield CA Chapter are going to vegas in september, plus members of the E Los Angeles CA, Douglas WY and Bullhead City AZ Chapter's are going to be out there for support, what a great line up


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

Pics of the bikes in the DFW


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

817Lowrider said:


> Pics of the bikes in the DFW


 That chapter is a car chapter and is working on a few projects right now.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

No vegas for the E.P, but you know what? fk it,the E.P will come back ten times stronger in the coming years and hopefully by then vegas will be worthy of our attendence.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Redoing a few things with the club, takinga few steps back and trying something diffrent. 2015 will be a better year for us.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

So after the holidays I'll be trying to get my chapter re opened, but we are scraping the kingman chapter and going with the mohave county chapter, more. People ìn the area then just kingman az.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

New Zealand Chapter doing what they do


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Our Mohave County AZ Chapter is officially in business.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Phoenix chapter under new leadership. pics tomarrow.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Phoenix Chapter Bikes


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Happy New Year!! We finally got another shirt being made with a larger print hopefully, plaque is also in the works, banner issue still at large, M.C chapter to be at de mayo show again this year, hopefully other chapters will attend as well. More new things to come this year, stay tuned.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Got an old pic from last years Viva Trop show in Laughlin NV


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

*Chapters
**
Mohave County AZ Chpt
Phoenix AZ Chpt
Sacramento CA Chpt
Bakersfield CA Chpt
Newman CA Chpt
Dallas/Fort Worth TX Chpt
Chicago IL Chpt
New Zealand Chpt
Minnesota Chpt
Monte Vista CO Chpt
Houston TX Chpt
Corona CA Chpt
Douglas WY Chpt
New Jersey Chpt
Salt Lake City UT Chpt

*
[/QUOTE]


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

New Jersey chapter opening with three members stronge! the club has come together with a few other clubs to piece a bike together for a members son for his 14th birthday.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Wow two new chapters with in a week, not bad!


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

New details for when the club started. 2010 to present


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

:wave: wassup my brother, how you been?


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> :wave: wassup my brother, how you been?


 Good bro, finishing a few projects and working alot so making what i need to get the impala from wa.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

One more piece to the unfinished puzzle.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

S.L.C UTAH chapter pending, Sacramento ca chapter closed and relocationg to Washington, Cleveland Ohio chapter pending,Iowa chapter pending, Phoenix chapter needs new president, last president stepped down.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)




----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

Flying the colors at the Cinco De Mayo show in Laughlin NV

























and we had to get a few n front of some nice lows at the show too


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Six30 (May 14, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

ENDLESS PASSION IS BACK!


----------

